# No end in sight



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

It sure has been a ride with work, haven't had a day off for so long not sure what I will do with myself when I finally get there. Almost feels like I am on a treadmill going a hundred miles an hour but getting nowhere but broke down tired. Finish one or two jobs and three more are waiting, other jobs that should have been started two months ago still sitting thank god that they aren't in a rush. Not that I am complaining just wish things would even out a little.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

An even flow would be nice.. I may have the next 2 days off..[maybe]

It's been 7 days a week since September 1st Including the holidays ...But then.. I'm a 1 man finish crew so every day counts for me.:yes:

Too much is a good problem to have!:thumbup: It beats the alternative !


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Keep the Momentum going.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

I know the feeling.....after 34 hrs I took my safety boots off OMG s it feels so good and just got a call for another night job  I said PASS :thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

silverstilts said:


> It sure has been a ride with work, haven't had a day off for so long not sure what I will do with myself when I finally get there. Almost feels like I am on a treadmill going a hundred miles an hour but getting nowhere but broke down tired. Finish one or two jobs and three more are waiting, other jobs that should have been started two months ago still sitting thank god that they aren't in a rush. Not that I am complaining just wish things would even out a little.


Well if your not going to complain, then I will do it for you:whistling2:

This recent round, I almost went 2 months without a day off. Find myself saying why do I do it, burn myself out, b1tch and complain the whole time working. Need some time off, got to get things done around the house, tools need fixing, need to get Van "E" tested, fix lawn mower blah blah blah.......

I finally got 10 days off,,,,, and what did I do. I slept the fist couple of days. Then I watched 3 seasons of game of thrones, and played Civilization 5 the rest of the time. Most productive thing I did was buy a new TV to do these things

Sometimes I wish I had a regular 9 to 5 job, that had weekends off. Where you can plan things, ebb and flow, a job where you could say"thank god it's Friday"

This job controls your life so bad the longer your in it, that when you do get some time off, your like "Now what do I do?????


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

2buck, read the books :thumbup:

Anytime I have off no matter the stretch is usually spent being a lazy bum. Through the years I'm hard wired now to rest the body for the next crunch, even if there isn't one foreseeable.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Philma Crevices said:


> 2buck, read the books :thumbup:
> 
> Anytime I have off no matter the stretch is usually spent being a lazy bum. Through the years I'm hard wired now to rest the body for the next crunch, even if there isn't one foreseeable.










Be a Lazy bum when off work,,,,,, I think I can excel at that.:thumbup:

But I don't want to read books

Got any good TV series I could down load and watch,,,,, you can only watch Stargate SG1 and Atlantis so many times:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Be a Lazy bum when off work,,,,,, I think I can excel at that.:thumbup:
> 
> But I don't want to read books
> 
> Got any good TV series I could down load and watch,,,,, you can only watch Stargate SG1 and Atlantis so many times:whistling2:


http://blackdogsalvage.com/


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Be a Lazy bum when off work,,,,,, I think I can excel at that.:thumbup:
> 
> But I don't want to read books
> 
> Got any good TV series I could down load and watch,,,,, you can only watch Stargate SG1 and Atlantis so many times:whistling2:


Hah, the honeydo list sits forever around here 

Those books are a loooong read that's for sure, but worth every page. I watched both those SG series as they were airing lol, good stuff. True Blood's pretty good, Boardwalk Empires a mobster series from American Prohibition days. The Wire was another good one... OZ a prison show, pretty much anything HBO has put out besides the chick shows have been worth the watch


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> http://blackdogsalvage.com/


LOL, I might half to watch that

I entered the twenty first century the other month, I finally broke down and got cable TV:whistling2:

All I find myself watching now is Pawn stars, American and Canadian pickers, and that American restoration show:blink:

Their not on to night,,,,, there's nothing to do now


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Netflex :yes: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2103085/


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Be a Lazy bum when off work,,,,,, I think I can excel at that.:thumbup:
> 
> But I don't want to read books
> 
> Got any good TV series I could down load and watch,,,,, *you can only watch Stargate SG1 and Atlantis so many times*:whistling2:


Star Trek and Star Trek the next generation :yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Be a Lazy bum when off work,,,,,, I think I can excel at that.:thumbup:
> 
> But I don't want to read books
> 
> Got any good TV series I could down load and watch,,,,, you can only watch Stargate SG1 and Atlantis so many times:whistling2:



Love Stargate SG1. Got the box set, may have to watch it all over again. :thumbup: It has probably been two years.


----------



## plugger (Apr 4, 2013)

2buckcanuck said:


> Be a Lazy bum when off work,,,,,, I think I can excel at that.:thumbup:
> 
> But I don't want to read books
> 
> Got any good TV series I could down load and watch,,,,, you can only watch Stargate SG1 and Atlantis so many times:whistling2:


Summer Heights High and Angry Boys. Both from an Australian comedian, Chris Lilley, if you don't get a laugh outta them 2 series' I'd say your about as humorous as a wooden plank!


----------



## pipercub17 (Feb 26, 2010)

hell on wheels is a good series 
filmed in my neck of the woods


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Has anyone watched Arrow? It has only been on here for a couple of months, so I haven't made up my mind yet.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

gazman said:


> Has anyone watched Arrow? It has only been on here for a couple of months, so I haven't made up my mind yet.


the first episodes were good after that became boring to much repetition


----------



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

lol and 3 years ago we were complaining about the lack of work. sh*t i would go a month between jobs at one point it was so slow. now im' swamped and i love it. feels so good to have security in work. you don't HAVE to work non stop. just coordinate you jobs around weekends. when you plan vacations, just stop scheduling work around that time. this is the beauty of being self employed, you can take off work whenever you want!


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

jmr said:


> lol and 3 years ago we were complaining about the lack of work. sh*t i would go a month between jobs at one point it was so slow. now im' swamped and i love it. feels so good to have security in work. you don't HAVE to work non stop. just coordinate you jobs around weekends. when you plan vacations, just stop scheduling work around that time. this is the beauty of being self employed, you can take off work whenever you want!


Pretty hard to schedule when you work for half a dozen good GC's that count on you. Sure you can schedule to a point but even a good GC will not let their jobs slide no matter how good of a relationship they have with you. Did you ever hear of deadlines? Fines for not getting a job done? Loyalty only goes so far when they need to get a job done if you can't get r done they will find someone else to do it plain and simple. I will always work to keep them happy since the bulk of the work comes through them.. Vacation and weekends what's that?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Be a Lazy bum when off work,,,,,, I think I can excel at that.:thumbup:
> 
> But I don't want to read books
> 
> Got any good TV series I could down load and watch,,,,, you can only watch Stargate SG1 and Atlantis so many times:whistling2:


They are good shows though! 2buck, you might get into Supernatural. Or Psych. TNT had a show called "men of a certain age", it was cancelled, thought it was a good show.


----------



## vhcconstruction (Nov 11, 2008)

*relieved...*

I always thought it was just me that did totally nothing when there was an off chance I had a couples hours off. I don't feel so bad now, lol.

I get a day off it is Battlestar Gallactica online game. skimmed all morning yesterday then played till ten last night. Yet my shower addition and kitchen remod at my house still not done. I tell the wife they are a five year plan. lol


----------



## kylemanley1 (Aug 30, 2012)

wish we would get busy here in washington, feeling pretty discouraged


----------

